# Thomas Blake on baptising all nations



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 22, 2022)

... The words there comprise infants, they are no more excluded then men of years, serving to make up a Nation as well as parents: The Infants of _Nineveh_ did make a considerable party of the City of _Nineveh;_ The Infants of any Nation make up a part of the Nation; and the Nation where they came was to be discipled, And that Infants are here comprehended further appears by this argument.

In the same sense and latitude as _Nation_ was taken in respect of the Covenant of God, when _the Covenant, and Covenant-initiating-Sacrament_ was restrained to that one only Nation, where their Commission was first limited: In the same sense it is to be taken (unless the text express the contrary) now the Commission is enlarged. This cannot be denied of any that will have the Apostles to be able to know Christ’s meaning by his words in this enlarged Commission.

But _Nation,_ then as is confessed did comprehend all in the _Nation_ in respect of the Covenant, and nothing is expressed in the text to the contrary, therefore it is to be taken in that latitude, to comprehend Infants. Will it be said that an exception of Infants is implied, in that all of the _Nation_ must be discipled before they be baptized, but _Infants_ are not capable of being discipled, and so they are made uncapable of Baptism.

I answer, 1. Here is rather implied that they are of capacity to be Disciples, in that Christ sends _to disciple Nations,_ and they serve to make up the _nation. ..._

For more, see:









Thomas Blake on baptising all nations


But it will yet be said, An institution is wanting, we have no precept, we have no president of the baptizing of Infants: The institution is, Go teach all nations, baptizing them, &c. We must b…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

